# Prices dropping in Kindle store



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I keep a pretty extensive wish list of Kindle books - things I want but don't purchase right away, usually because of price. This week the Penguin books on the list are dropping in price. The most common drop has been kindle versions that are also available in paperback going from $7.99 to $5.99. That is more in line with prices before Apple got involved.
I am liking the change.
My list is mostly Penguin; have you noticed other publishers dropping prices?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have read that two new publishers are coming off the agency system, I believe Penguin and Doubleday, but not positive. I am holding off on a lot of buying in hopes of using a settlement GC this December, but am glad to see prices drop!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My very unscientific look through my wish lists hints at Random House and Penguin price drops ....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

All I know is I'm getting about a dozen ereaderIQ alerts a day for the last few days. . . . .it's actually a bit overwhelming!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have gotten 100's.  . That is because I am also watching 50 or so authors for price watch. So every time any book of those authors gets lowered, I get a separate email. And that is in addition to the specific books I have been following. 

What I really like is that initially I got a lot of notices that went from 7.99 to 6.83. Now I get notices that go from 6.83 to 5.99.  . This is great. Of course a few books I had just bought for 7.99 got lowered to 5.99. I already read them so its a moot point now. I am just happy that hopefully now when I see something I want, I don't have to keep adding to my watch list, I can just buy it. 5.99 is much more in my price range.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I was intending to post on this subject, but got beaten to it.  

I have about 50 books on eReader IQ, and I've gotten 6 notifications in the last two or three days.

Nice.

Mike


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

I've gotten A LOT of emails from ereader IQ letting me know prices have dropped to $5.99.  I'm very happy about this! I wonder how much money I will get back. It's going to go right back to amazon though.


----------



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes. Prices are moving all over the place. I find if they reduce the price on a novel just out. Even by a little. I think it makes readers willing to take the plunge.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I have read that two new publishers are coming off the agency system, I believe Penguin and Doubleday, but not positive. I am holding off on a lot of buying in hopes of using a settlement GC this December, but am glad to see prices drop!


Doubleday is an imprint of Random House - the two publishers are Penguin and Random House (all their imprints probably have to follow them), as they were the only ones left who had not yet come off the agency pricing model. So Amazon now finally have control over all ebook prices again.

I've had so many price drop alerts, I can't even count them.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, I hadn't noticed!

Is there a common price point or bracket that they are dropping to?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Colin Taber said:


> Is there a common price point or bracket that they are dropping to?


Nope. I've seen a big variation in prices.

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Colin Taber said:


> Wow, I hadn't noticed!
> 
> Is there a common price point or bracket that they are dropping to?


I'd say there is a tendency to modest, but meaningful drops, typically ten to twenty percent of the original price.

I think the flood of drops may be over. I track about 200 books on ereaderiq, and received about 24 price drops in the first part of last week, but none at all on Friday or Saturday, or so far today.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm curious where some will go. Harry Turtledove's _War That Came Early_ series started in 2009, the first book of the series is out of print but Random House never dropped the ebooks below $11.99. They're now at $9.99 but that's still a bit steep for a 4 year old out of print book with mediocre reviews ... I'm sure some of these may well change as time goes on ....


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'd say there is a tendency to modest, but meaningful drops, typically ten to twenty percent of the original price.
> 
> I think the flood of drops may be over. I track about 200 books on ereaderiq, and received about 24 price drops in the first part of last week, but none at all on Friday or Saturday, or so far today.


Thanks for that info.

I might have to go back and check some older titles I've not bought in the past because of high prices.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had a couple of days of a dozen or two notices per day.  Now it's tailed off to just one or two a day.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I just found ereaderiq due to a friend seeing this thread very helpful site, but I do have a question. If I add a new book to my wish list on amazon do I then need to manually add it to Ereader or does it update on its own?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> I just found ereaderiq due to a friend seeing this thread very helpful site, but I do have a question. If I add a new book to my wish list on amazon do I then need to manually add it to Ereader or does it update on its own?


They do not sync as far as I know but you can keep using the import wish list option. There's also a useful Chrome extension that allows you to add a book to ereaderiq from the Amazon page. There's also some similar bookmarklets which I think can be used with any browser.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

history_lover said:


> They do not sync as far as I know but you can keep using the import wish list option. There's also a useful Chrome extension that allows you to add a book to ereaderiq from the Amazon page. There's also some similar bookmarklets which I think can be used with any browser.


Thank you


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> I just found ereaderiq due to a friend seeing this thread very helpful site, but I do have a question. If I add a new book to my wish list on amazon do I then need to manually add it to Ereader or does it update on its own?


Best as I can tell, you have to either update it manually on ereaderIQ or re-import your Amazon wish list. If you choose option two, you should first go through your wish list and see if there's anything there that you can remove from it, as if you've removed something from the IQ watch, it'll come back if it's still on the 'Zon wishlist.

ALSO, there's an option to remove from the IQ list, anything that _isn't_ on the Amazon list. So that sort of syncs. But the problem is that if you add stuff to IQ that you don't put on your Zon list, they'll be removed if you leave that checked. It also will cause problems if you have more than one Zon wishlist to import.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

After no price drops for a week, I received one today in a popular mystery series I am following, from $12, which I refuse to pay for fiction, to eight bucks and change. I bought it on the spot....but I think this is a routine adjustment, not part of some bigger price adjustment scheme.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Every day at breakfast, I filter my wish list by "items with price drop", so it didn't take me long to discover a price adjustment for many Rex Stout novels. Before, I couldn't justify paying 11 bucks for what I already own as a [small] paperback. Now of course it is impossible to resist. Got a few I haven't read, too!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

anguabell said:


> Every day at breakfast, I filter my wish list by "items with price drop", so it didn't take me long to discover a price adjustment for many Rex Stout novels. Before, I couldn't justify paying 11 bucks for what I already own as a [small] paperback. Now of course it is impossible to resist. Got a few I haven't read, too!


The price has been all over the place on the Rex Stout novels. Most of the Nero Wolfe ones have been at a reasonable price for some time but a half-dozen or so were stuck at almost $12 for several years. I'm glad to see them drop to $9.99, but I think I'll wait for a further drop to pick up the few that I don't have yet.

Mike


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

It is just fun to watch prices on some things go down even lower than they were when I first added them to the wish list - yes, I add that to the comments so I can keep track of prices.
But now with Penguin's prices so low, some of Amazon's own offerings seem to be overpriced


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Miss the days of the $9.99 HC but great to see Penguin books back down - the new JD Robb is at $11.99 almost $5 lower than the last HC release!


----------

